# Help us sell!



## mills233 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Guys, Just wondering if you could help - me and a friend have been travelling around europe in a van for the past few months and now need to sell in order to continue onto india. Just wondering if anyone knows of any good websites where we can advertise the van or any used car dealers in and around Rome who may take it off our hands.

Many thanks in advance

Alex


----------



## Jeremyrush (Oct 7, 2010)

you could try Annunci Case Lavoro Auto e Moto Annunci Napoli | Annunci Gratuiti or Subito.it - Annunci gratuiti Case, Auto, Moto, Offerte lavoro e annunci Usato I have used them both, 

hope this helps oh by the way what is the van and how much you looking for ?


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

mills233 said:


> Hey Guys, Just wondering if you could help - me and a friend have been travelling around europe in a van for the past few months and now need to sell in order to continue onto india. Just wondering if anyone knows of any good websites where we can advertise the van or any used car dealers in and around Rome who may take it off our hands.
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Alex


Try this website. It's very popular and nationwide, and doesn't require anything but a cell phone number and e-mail address to register.


----------



## thetwig (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Alex. how did you get on selling your van in italy? I'm doing a euro trip this summer and may have to sell up a motorhome in italy. I'd be curious to know how you went and any pitfalls/advice you may have? What country was the van registered in?

Cheers, Damien.


----------

